# Ambit ANT+ Compatibility stories



## jflaplante

Post your ANT+ compatibility/failure here...


----------



## jflaplante

Here's a post I made in another thread...

---------------
ANT+ Compatibility...

I've been waiting for a while for that update specifically for that feature.

Has anyone been able to successfully pair an ANT+ pod to that Ambit with firmware 2.0.6? Is there a special procedure?

The main goal for me was to PAIR that baby:

Bontrager: DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor (Model #08298)

To my Ambit but so far, it doesn't work with the number pairing procedure for the bike POD AND the cadence POD integrated in this Bontrager unit.

I just hope I'm doing something wrong and that I didn't wait all that time for nothing. A 190$ Garmin 410 watch is able to pair with this POD so I expected my Ambit to do the same. 

Share your ANT+ success/failure

Thanks.

JF.
---------------


----------



## srwilson

jflaplante said:


> Post your ANT+ compatibility/failure here...


I was able to pair a Garmin Foot Pod. I haven't tried the functionality yet however.


----------



## eeun

Mine connected to the Bontrager ANT+ HR strap first time. Won't connect to the Garmin GSC 10 cadence pod though.


----------



## twelveone

I've just purchased one of these: http://www.bhipltd.co.uk/heartratemonitor/cardiosport-ant-transmitter-soft-strap.html

Purely so I can see "X beers burned" on my ambit 

Will post my findings once I've tested it out.

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## nebri

jflaplante said:


> Post your ANT+ compatibility/failure here...


From Ambit 2.0 User Guide:

"Pair your Suunto Ambit with optional Suunto PODs (Bike POD, heart rate belt,
Foot POD or Cadence POD) and ANT+ PODs to receive additional speed,
distance and cadence information during exercise. You can pair up to four
different PODs (one of each POD type). If you pair more PODs, Suunto Ambit
remembers the latest paired POD of each POD type."

I think Ambit only supports the following four Ant+ profiles: Bike Speed, Heart rate, Foot Speed & Distance (footpod), and Bike Cadence.

Bike Speed and Cadence Combo Profile not supported.


----------



## eeun

nebri said:


> From Ambit 2.0 User Guide:


Is this the full User Manual/Guide you are referring to? If so where is it?

Ed.t: I see on Sunnto Support under Manuals everything is in version 2.0 except English which is still at 1.8!


----------



## nebri

eeun said:


> Is this the full User Manual/Guide you are referring to? If so where is it?
> 
> Ed.t: I see on Sunnto Support under Manuals everything is in version 2.0 except English which is still at 1.8!


http://ns.suunto.com/Manuals/Ambit/Userguides/Suunto_Ambit_UserGuide_EN.pdf


----------



## eeun

nebri said:


> http://ns.suunto.com/Manuals/Ambit/Userguides/Suunto_Ambit_UserGuide_EN.pdf


That's still 1.8 and not 2.0


----------



## nebri

eeun said:


> That's still 1.8 and not 2.0


SUUNTO AMBIT 2.0
USER GUIDE
en


----------



## eeun

nebri said:


> SUUNTO AMBIT 2.0
> USER GUIDE
> en


I don't quite understand. Your link points to a 1.8 English manual.


----------



## cobrapa

eeun said:


> I don't quite understand. Your link points to a 1.8 English manual.


If you click it, you get a 1.8 version? It loads a 2.0 labelled file (the title inside the pdf) when I load it.


----------



## eeun

cobrapa said:


> If you click it, you get a 1.8 version? It loads a 2.0 labelled file (the title inside the pdf) when I load it.


Nope 1.8 for me on my mac and iPad. Strange. Flushed cache and everything but still 1.8. May ill try using Firefox instead of Safari.

Edit: Tried Firefox and Chrome and the link or going to Sunnto/Support/etc etc still produces 1.8. Can anyone put me out of my misery and upload an English 2.0 to here for me to download. Cheers.


----------



## srwilson

See if this works.


----------



## twelveone

Is version 2.0 for me. Here you go: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s15/...8852cd11802b/46d3c5388a5cfc631ef27ad47c2b6fcd

Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


----------



## jflaplante

nebri said:


> From Ambit 2.0 User Guide:
> 
> I think Ambit only supports the following four Ant+ profiles: Bike Speed, Heart rate, Foot Speed & Distance (footpod), and Bike Cadence.
> 
> Bike Speed and Cadence Combo Profile not supported.


I hope it's not the case... if it is, it really sucks!

This is the info I could dig up ont ANT+ profiles.

THIS IS ANT - Device Profiles

The duotrap sensor web page is here:

Bontrager: DuoTrap Digital Speed/Cadence Sensor (Model #08298)

it has no information on which profile it uses for communicating. Only that it is ANT+ compatible.

I hope they address this issue soon by software and that it is not a hardware limitation.

I feel like a kid who didn't have the Christmas gift he expected...


----------



## Glajda

Has anyone tested how footpod+GPS work?

Do you get distance and speed from footpod and track from GPS position?
Is footpod used as an additional sensor and primary source for speed and distance is GPS?
Do you get cadence with footpod?
Is there a way to calibrate footpod by means of GPS or are there any auto-calibration functions?

Can't test now as I can't sync settings with Movescount.


----------



## eeun

srwilson said:


> See if this works.





twelveone said:


> Is version 2.0 for me. Here you go: https://www.evernote.com/shard/s15/...8852cd11802b/46d3c5388a5cfc631ef27ad47c2b6fcd
> 
> Sent from my Galaxy Nexus using Tapatalk 2


Cheers Gents. This is bazaar! Anyway sorted now.


----------



## nebri

*From Suunto site Ambit faq:

"Q: Does the sw version 2.0 in November 2012 have ANT+ compatibility and is there going to be power presented in Ambit?*
A: ANT+ compatibility is available in rel 2.0 for ANT+ compatible HR belts, Bike PODs, Biking cadence PODs and Foot PODs."


----------



## srwilson

Earlier I posted that I was able to PAIR my Garmin Foot POD. I still haven't had a chance to check the function yet. 

Tonight I was also able to PAIR my Garmin HR Monitor. This pleases me greatly since the Garmin HR Monitor can be attached to a Polar Strap which in my opinion is the best strap available.

Will try out my Garmin Bike POD tomorrow.


----------



## scandium21

I continue to be amazed, again, at all the things this device CAN do, as opposed to what it cant. I read a great post today from DC Rainmaker on the updates - great job and stating how Suunto has really pushed the new 2.0 features forward with the apps, and how he hopes other companies (including Suunto) will continue to improve on this.

My update went smoothly no issues. Connected to ML2 and move sent. Was able to pair to my Suunto Footpod, Suunto Bike and Cadence pods, no problems.

Question if anyone knows yet: can we use the footpod and GPS simultaneously? Footpod for cadence and GPS for speed/distance? I know Garmin allows this but there is also that 'check box' for directing what you want each to do with Garmin, and I cant see that in the Ambit info. (??)


----------



## Guest

srwilson said:


> I was also able to PAIR my Garmin HR Monitor


hi,
could you please tell me if the part number is 010-10997-02? 
TIA


----------



## srwilson

ihoannes said:


> hi,
> could you please tell me if the part number is 010-10997-02?
> TIA


On the back it says *GARMIN HRM2-SS *and of course all the regulatory stuff but I don't see a P/N on the device. 
Here is what the back looks like.


----------



## Guest

srwilson said:


> On the back it says *GARMIN HRM2-SS *


(S)oft (S)trap: it should be that. thanks!

UPDATED: tested right now the Garmin Premium Rate Monitor P.N. 010-10997-02


----------



## eeun

eeun said:


> Mine connected to the Bontrager ANT+ HR strap first time. Won't connect to the Garmin GSC 10 cadence pod though.


OK, got the Garmin GSC 10 *Speed* and Cadence sensor paired. User error, I tried to pair as a cadence sensor and it needed to be as a Bike POD.


----------



## twelveone

This unbranded ant+ hrm paired with my ambit no issues and tracked a 4mile run. 2.73 beers burned 

ANT+ Heart Rate Monitor Transmitter - compatible Garmin and Timex


----------



## jflaplante

eeun said:


> OK, got the Garmin GSC 10 *Speed* and Cadence sensor paired. User error, I tried to pair as a cadence sensor and it needed to be as a Bike POD.


I started this thread with my failure to pair with the Bontrager Duotrap combined cadence/speed sensor. After reading your comment I tried doing it only with the Bike POD and it WORKED!.

In all my different tries, I always started with trying to pair the cadence pod first and the bike pod second. For some reason, after trying the cadence pod firt, the bike pod pairing didn't work. I tried backpedaling to only activated the cadence sensor and it didn't work either. I also tried to turn the wheel manually to only activate the speed sensor with no success.

Only, starting from zero with the sensor "off" and going directly to the bike pod worked. I only had to modify my exercise settings and everything worked afterward.

It would be a good idea for Suunto to better document that specific situation. It doesn't seem to be covered in the current doc (pages 92-96).

I take back all the bad thoughts I had since yesterday and I will remove the Garmin Fénix ordering page from my bookmarks...

I am now a very happy camper...!

JF.


----------



## or_watching

My Timex ANT+ HR strap paired.
My Suunto foot pod paired (the older bigger one). Though haven't fully puzzled out how it does and doesn't work in conjunction with and without fused speed and GPS

And my modified Beer App is great. I round up, because just lacing up my shoes entitles me to an IPA.


----------



## srwilson

Well I finally got around to trying out the foot POD and it would seem that it with the GPSr active it records your cadence only. You get another select-able field in Movescount that shows Min, Max, and Avg Cadence. That's good.

Didn't try to see what would happen with GPSr enabled. Anyone else given this a try?

*or_w*, I'm with ya on the rounding up thing. Love the Beer app. Hey, even my wife said that was pretty cool.:-!


----------



## paduncan

Just paired successfully with the Garmin hr belt that came with my FR 610 - no problems.


----------



## FortySix&2

Has anyone tried using a Movestick Mini after the update? Seems ridiculous the less expensive Suuntos can download and upload wirelessly and the Ambit, to this point, cannot.


----------



## bowesmana

srwilson said:


> Well I finally got around to trying out the foot POD and it would seem that it with the GPSr active it records your cadence only. You get another select-able field in Movescount that shows Min, Max, and Avg Cadence. That's good.
> 
> Didn't try to see what would happen with GPSr enabled. Anyone else given this a try?


Am off for an indoor cycle then trail run this morning and have enabled foot pod. However, I don't see Min, Max Avg Cadence in Movescount, only Cadence. Is yours different to this?


----------



## scandium21

Hey there,

Sorry to ask but can you confirm...so with GPSr running, you get speed/distance from GPS, *and* cadence from the footpad? If so, that would be perfect. Just wasnt sure about your post as you said with GPSr active it records cadence only, but then your next sentence says 'didnt see what would happen with the GPSr enabled'.



srwilson said:


> Well I finally got around to trying out the foot POD and it would seem that it with the GPSr active it records your cadence only. You get another select-able field in Movescount that shows Min, Max, and Avg Cadence. That's good.
> 
> Didn't try to see what would happen with GPSr enabled. Anyone else given this a try?
> 
> *or_w*, I'm with ya on the rounding up thing. Love the Beer app. Hey, even my wife said that was pretty cool.:-!


----------



## srwilson

bowesmana said:


> Am off for an indoor cycle then trail run this morning and have enabled foot pod. However, I don't see Min, Max Avg Cadence in Movescount, only Cadence. Is yours different to this?


Sorry I was confusing. I was talking about when reviewing a move you can see cadence listed along with speed and the others.

Make sense?


----------



## srwilson

scandium21 said:


> Hey there,
> 
> Sorry to ask but can you confirm...so with GPSr running, you get speed/distance from GPS, and cadence from the footpad? If so, that would be perfect. Just wasnt sure about your post as you said with GPSr active it records cadence only, but then your next sentence says 'didnt see what would happen with the GPSr enabled'.


Yes. Speed and distance came from the GPSr and the foot POD added cadence. I haven't tried running without the GPSr active as you would on a treadmill.


----------



## bowesmana

srwilson said:


> Sorry I was confusing. I was talking about when reviewing a move you can see cadence listed along with speed and the others.
> 
> Make sense?


Unfortunately not. Summary of my actions for my moves this morning

- Paired footpod with watch
- Edited infoor cycling and trail running custom modes and added search for foot pod
- GO\PS was enabled for trail running, but not for cycling
- Added Cadence to one of the displays for each mode
- Added average stride length app, which uses CADENCE in its formula

Cadence did NOT appear in either activity on the watch and the average stride length was 0.
It did show distance for my indoor cycling  and distance is also shown for running.

It's not clear what distance was being shown for my run and I could edit it and 'calibrate pod' for both. I didn't do this.

Cadence is not visible on Movescount at all.

So, at least for me, for all practical purposes foot pod only gives speed and distance when not using GPS. I HOPE that it's using GPS for speed/distance rather than POD, but I'd need to test that more carefully.

I found out there are 2 foot pods. The one I have and the Footpod Mini. The manual talks about the foot pod when pairing the device, but then talks about the Footpod mini when calibrating the pod. So, could it be that cadence is only supported in the footpod mini?

Any others with input on this?


----------



## scandium21

I have a trail run planned tomorrow, and I have the Suunto Footpod Mini. Have also set up my Ambit for Cadence and Stride Length. Will let you know.


----------



## pjc3

scandium21 said:


> I have a trail run planned tomorrow, and I have the Suunto Footpod Mini. Have also set up my Ambit for Cadence and Stride Length. Will let you know.


When I was using my footpod mini, I found it unreliable with trail running but extremely accurate for road running. This is because trail running means varying stride length and continuously changing acceleration on the footpod with almost every foot fall. I will be interested to see how it performs for you.


----------



## srwilson

bowesmana said:


> Unfortunately not. Summary of my actions for my moves this morning
> 
> - Paired footpod with watch
> - Edited infoor cycling and trail running custom modes and added search for foot pod
> - GO\PS was enabled for trail running, but not for cycling
> - Added Cadence to one of the displays for each mode
> - Added average stride length app, which uses CADENCE in its formula
> 
> Cadence did NOT appear in either activity on the watch and the average stride length was 0.
> It did show distance for my indoor cycling  and distance is also shown for running.
> 
> It's not clear what distance was being shown for my run and I could edit it and 'calibrate pod' for both. I didn't do this.
> 
> Cadence is not visible on Movescount at all.
> 
> So, at least for me, for all practical purposes foot pod only gives speed and distance when not using GPS. I HOPE that it's using GPS for speed/distance rather than POD, but I'd need to test that more carefully.
> 
> I found out there are 2 foot pods. The one I have and the Footpod Mini. The manual talks about the foot pod when pairing the device, but then talks about the Footpod mini when calibrating the pod. So, could it be that cadence is only supported in the footpod mini?
> 
> Any others with input on this?


I am not using any of the new apps. I simply paired the foot pod went in just as you and added Foot Pod to Activity Running.








Then went for a run. 
This is a picture of Movescount showing Cadence just as I said.








So as far as I can tell the GPS collected Speed, Distance, & Route data and the Food POD collected Cadence.

Again I'm not doing anything with those applications.

Best of Luck
-steve


----------



## PNK808

FortySix&2 said:


> Has anyone tried using a Movestick Mini after the update? Seems ridiculous the less expensive Suuntos can download and upload wirelessly and the Ambit, to this point, cannot.


I have a Quest that came with the Movestick Mini, unfortunately there is no way to wirelessly sync the Ambit with it. In the Quest, you actually have to select the "webconnect" option, where as the Ambit has no such option.


----------



## bowesmana

srwilson said:


> I am not using any of the new apps. I simply paired the foot pod went in just as you and added Foot Pod to Activity Running.
> 
> Then went for a run.
> This is a picture of Movescount showing Cadence just as I said.
> 
> So as far as I can tell the GPS collected Speed, Distance, & Route data and the Food POD collected Cadence.
> 
> Again I'm not doing anything with those applications.
> 
> Best of Luck
> -steve


Which footpod was that, the old one or the newer mini?


----------



## scandium21

All good and worked awesome! Footpod picked up right away following the HR belt. Cadence reported during my 13km trail run. I really appreciate Suunto finally supporting Cadence as it was why I gave my T6d to my wife and went over to Polar for awhile. I run in minimalist shoes and appreciate cadence feedback to keep my cadence high - I tend slow down and increase my stride length if I dont have the reminders.

So, two thumbs up from me for upgrades, and thanks Suunto!! This is now the best fitness, sports, everyday watch I have ever owned. Now Im just hoping my wife doesnt start asking me where her Suunto footpod is...


----------



## srwilson

bowesmana said:


> Which footpod was that, the old one or the newer mini?


It was the mini. This one.


----------



## nebri

Is it possible to add footpod as cadence source to activity cycling?


----------



## bowesmana

srwilson said:


> It was the mini. This one.


So, has anyone managed to get cadence info from this version?


----------



## pjc3

nebri said:


> Is it possible to add footpod as cadence source to activity cycling?


No, the foot pod requires accelerometry and in the FAQ it specifically stated it is used for running only. You need a cadence bike pod.


----------



## Gerald Zhang-Schmidt

And if I'm not totally mistaken, it's only the FootPOD Mini, not the older ones, which register cadence. Started to be shown only with that and on the Quest...


----------



## anto1980

Just paired with Garmin GSC10 combo Bike/cadence POD!


----------



## bowesmana

Gerald Zhang-Schmidt said:


> And if I'm not totally mistaken, it's only the FootPOD Mini, not the older ones, which register cadence.


Do you have a source for that info? I've got the older footpod and I can't get cadence and I was wondering if I am doing something wrong.


----------



## mnaranjo

Hello, I correctly paired with my Garmin Edge305 FC belt

BUT after that the next time I tried to use the Ambit with the OEM suunto belt it did not recognized directly
I had to go again to PAIR menu and find it

So it seems the ambit do not have memory for more than 1 FC belt

Did you have the same isue?


----------



## mondoshawan

mnaranjo said:


> Hello, I correctly paired with my Garmin Edge305 FC belt
> 
> BUT after that the next time I tried to use the Ambit with the OEM suunto belt it did not recognized directly
> I had to go again to PAIR menu and find it
> 
> So it seems the ambit do not have memory for more than 1 FC belt
> 
> Did you have the same isue?


Page 92 of the 2.0 manual:

You can pair up to four different PODs (one of each POD type). If you pair more PODs, Suunto Ambit remembers the latest paired POD of each POD type.


----------



## anto1980

It needs to pair one sensor per type. A new pair is necessary for Suunto Belt if after you paired with Garmin Belt.



mnaranjo said:


> Hello, I correctly paired with my Garmin Edge305 FC belt
> 
> BUT after that the next time I tried to use the Ambit with the OEM suunto belt it did not recognized directly
> I had to go again to PAIR menu and find it
> 
> So it seems the ambit do not have memory for more than 1 FC belt
> 
> Did you have the same isue?


----------



## nebri

pjc3 said:


> No, the foot pod requires accelerometry and in the FAQ it specifically stated it is used for running only. You need a cadence bike pod.


I know it has some differences, but if adidas speed_cell can do it (in adidas site), whould be great if suunto footpod mini could.


----------



## martowl

bowesmana said:


> So, has anyone managed to get cadence info from this version?
> View attachment 893841


I have this and the foot pod mini. The older one pictured here will NOT show cadence, it never has.


----------



## nebri

nebri said:


> I know it has some differences, but if adidas speed_cell can do it (in adidas site), whould be great if suunto footpod mini could.


Apparently not:

Garmin footpod as stationary bike cadence sensor?: Triathlon Forum: Slowtwitch Forums


----------



## bowesmana

martowl said:


> I have this and the foot pod mini. The older one pictured here will NOT show cadence, it never has.


Thanks for the confirmation. I had my hopes raised for a while...


----------



## ubiwan

Maybe it is just me, and maybe a bit off topic, but what I really don't get is why Suunto doesn't provide running cadence, based on the built-in accelerometer in the Ambit, i.e. *without *footpod? They must already be able to count arm swings, since that is what they will be using for the fused speed algorithm, right? So how hard can it be to provide arm swing frequency as a data field and call it running cadence? OK, you probably need to do some averaging or something to prevent the cadence showing as 0 as soon a you look at the watch, but other than that it is straightforward. Would be a really neat feature not offered by any other watch afaik.


----------



## Cyberbob13

Dear all,

Can anyone confirm if the Suunto Ambit records GPS Distance or Footpod Distance if both speed and distance data sources are available? I would like to use the Footpod Mini together with the Ambit for outdoor running as I am interested in running cadence but I would like to have distance measured by GPS (as Garmin Forerunner units are working).

Best regards to everyone,
Christian


----------



## srwilson

Cyberbob13 said:


> Dear all,
> 
> Can anyone confirm if the Suunto Ambit records GPS Distance or Footpod Distance if both speed and distance data sources are available? I would like to use the Footpod Mini together with the Ambit for outdoor running as I am interested in running cadence but I would like to have distance measured by GPS (as Garmin Forerunner units are working).
> 
> Best regards to everyone,
> Christian


As reported by Suunto IF the Foot POD is in use then Speed and Distance data will be taken from it.

Here is another thread where Sunnto is quoted.


----------



## or_watching

ubiwan said:


> Maybe it is just me, and maybe a bit off topic, but what I really don't get is why Suunto doesn't provide running cadence, based on the built-in accelerometer in the Ambit, i.e. *without *footpod? They must already be able to count arm swings, since that is what they will be using for the fused speed algorithm, right? So how hard can it be to provide arm swing frequency as a data field and call it running cadence? OK, you probably need to do some averaging or something to prevent the cadence showing as 0 as soon a you look at the watch, but other than that it is straightforward. Would be a really neat feature not offered by any other watch afaik.


I agree that it seems like it ought to be very doable. And suspect they must have considered it. So you might as well send in a request to [email protected].

I'm not a cadence user, but maybe if the field were right there I'd start watching it!


----------



## tempeViking

+1 on pairing Garmin FR610 style heart rate strap. Picked it up with no problems.


----------



## Cyberbob13

srwilson said:


> As reported by Suunto IF the Foot POD is in use then Speed and Distance data will be taken from it.
> 
> Here is another thread where Sunnto is quoted.


Dear srwilson,

Thank you very much for your feedback on this. If this is true than the Suunto Foot Pod is not much of use for me (except for indoor workouts wo. GPS). I am running trails a lot and from my experience distance measurement does not work properly with Foot Pod technology, at least worse than with GPS measurements. Cadence information is the only reason for my to use a Foot Pod. Garmin does it the other way round which I think would be more appropriate, taking into consideration that users even calibrate their Foot Pods according to GPS distances.

Christian


----------



## monsterhk

anto1980 said:


> Just paired with Garmin GSC10 combo Bike/cadence POD!


Dear anto1980
Can get both speed and cadence signal form GSC10?
Thanks


----------



## mnaranjo

Has anybody tried the garmin GSC10 attached to a spinning bike?
Would it measure only cadence or also a simulated distance/speed?
That would be great for indoor training


----------



## eeun

monsterhk said:


> Dear anto1980
> Can get both speed and cadence signal form GSC10?
> Thanks





mnaranjo said:


> Has anybody tried the garmin GSC10 attached to a spinning bike?
> Would it measure only cadence or also a simulated distance/speed?
> That would be great for indoor training


I have paired my Garmin GSC10 to my Edge 800, Bontrager Node 2.1 and Ambit for both cadence and speed, all of which work fine however I am not sure what the impact of GPS will be regards speed with the Ambit with GPS enabled. For example will the 'pod' over-ride the GPS data or visa versa. I've not had a chance to test in the field as yet but will report back when I have done so.


----------



## anto1980

Yes, I paired with GSC10 successfully!



monsterhk said:


> Dear anto1980
> Can get both speed and cadence signal form GSC10?
> Thanks


----------



## anto1980

Suunto said:

if you paired a Speed sensor, the Ambit will use this Pod to get your speed and not the gps!



eeun said:


> I have paired my Garmin GSC10 to my Edge 800, Bontrager Node 2.1 and Ambit for both cadence and speed, all of which work fine however I am not sure what the impact of GPS will be regards speed with the Ambit with GPS enabled. For example will the 'pod' over-ride the GPS data or visa versa. I've not had a chance to test in the field as yet but will report back when I have done so.


----------



## mnaranjo

anto1980 said:


> Suunto said:
> 
> if you paired a Speed sensor, the Ambit will use this Pod to get your speed and not the gps!


Great!
that means if you install it on a spinning bike it will work


----------



## mondoshawan

i could easily pair a Heart rate strap from my Garmin Edge 705. And with the second attempt i paired an O-synce speed and cadence sensor, which is installed at my Triathlon Bike currently on a Cycletrainer. Both a working flawlessly.


----------



## FortySix&2

For years I used foot pod technology from Polar and was told by my Garmin buddies that GPS was far more accurate and that I was missing the boat. A few years ago I branched out to Garmin and now to the Ambit and my (probably stupid) question is that if both the foot pod and GPS are active--why does the speed and distance measurement come from the foot pod [if GPS is more accurate]?


----------



## saridis

FortySix&2 said:


> For years I used foot pod technology from Polar and was told by my Garmin buddies that GPS was far more accurate and that I was missing the boat. A few years ago I branched out to Garmin and now to the Ambit and my (probably stupid) question is that if both the foot pod and GPS are active--why does the speed and distance measurement come from the foot pod [if GPS is more accurate]?


i started using foot pod with my ambit even outdoors the last couple of weeks.

few things to notice:

1. for track use, the foot pod once calibrated is far more accurate than gps.
2. foot pod calibration better be made near the racing pace of the runner. there is a distance or speed fault if you calibrate for instance at 5min/km and your usual training pace is 3.30min/km.
3. in mountain running when the data from the foot pod sensor is very inconsistent (lots of stops and walking) i noticed that the final distance calculation comes from the gps. 
4. for speed work on hills , foot pod is more accurate than gps (gps distance does not take into consideration the elevation difference).
5. cadence indication is a charm to have.

6. when the speed or the cadence remains steady, in the movescount graph the data sampling rate seems to skip those steady points(its not possible to plot through the graph every second separately but only when a change at either the cadence or speed takes place).
in the xlsx file though , the speed and cadence sampling is clearly the predifined 1sec.
below there is a move , during a 800m warm up where it clearly shows that the sampling rate some times is 10s or greater following the speed or cadence changing.
saridis_pavlos's running Move 24.12.2012 - Move at Movescount.com

7. except for this bug , the combination foot pod + gps +fusespeed for me is ideal in every situation...


----------



## pjc3

How did you arrive at the conclusion that for point 3. ?

Which foot pod are you using?


----------



## saridis

i am using Garmin foot pod mini.

well, last sunday i had to do a very hard trail run course of 8.3 km length (back and forth) twice as part of my training.

elevation gain was 746 m in 4kms so it was really hard. 
the first repetition was made in 1.33 hours an without foot pod.
saridis_pavlos's trail running Move 23.12.2012 - Move at Movescount.com

in the second repetition i took with me my footpod to test it in such a terrain.
Please notice that i accidentaly pressed pause and forgot to restart for a minute maybe , so 50-60m were not recorded.

i did it in 1.50hours due to a lot of stopping for photos. 
at the end of the move, the distance on the watch was 8.27km (+50 or 60m when i forgot to restart so total 8.33km actually)
so it had perfectly match the previous session with only the gps available.
i thought that the footpod eventually was of such extreme accuracy!
but in the summary page of the watch, the arrows for calibrating the footpod in the distance field were not showing.
in the movescount review though the cadence graph exists.
it is very inconsistent though and logical for mr to think that the gps took over in these conditions....
saridis_pavlos's trail running Move 23.12.2012 - Move at Movescount.com


----------



## PanamaJack

I have a Tanita BC-1000 scale that I would like to pair with my Ambit like I had it with my FR-310XT. 

Yesterday I submitted a request with Suunto for either instructions or a compatibility request. 

If anyone has paired a biometric measuring device to their Ambit I would love to hear what/how it was done!

Hope everyone is having a great 2013!


----------



## tempeViking

I bought a Wahoo ANT+ heart rate strap and sync'd with Ambit 2.0 with no problems. Seems to register a steadier rate than my Garmin strap (perhaps sampling less).


----------



## tkao2025

A quick question. I'm considering buying the Ambit for my all in one device as right now I have one watch for running, one for hiking, etc. I also run on the treadmill a lot, but have never used a foot pod in my life. Will the Ambit w/foot pod allow me to keep track of my running indoors on a treadmill? Thanks in advance.


----------



## pjc3

tkao2025 said:


> Will the Ambit w/foot pod allow me to keep track of my running indoors on a treadmill? Thanks in advance.


 Yes


----------



## scot

Has anyone paired with a gsc10 (speed and cadence sensor) and had it work with both cadence and speed? I used bike pod as the type, it found the sensor, but my max speed was 0 the entire trip, but I know the speed sensor works for my garmin device.


----------



## mondoshawan

scot said:


> Has anyone paired with a gsc10 (speed and cadence sensor) and had it work with both cadence and speed? I used bike pod as the type, it found the sensor, but my max speed was 0 the entire trip, but I know the speed sensor works for my garmin device.


Yes! It shows cadence and speed. Pair it as a Bike Pod, the cadence information is provided too. You don't have to pair the cadence extra.

The only odd and annoying thing with Bike Pods on Ambit FW2.0.6 (ANT+ or the original Suunto ANT Pods that doesn't matter), is a Bug in Calibration Settings and Distance Readings. I never ever could get reproducible results since i bought the Ambit in December last year. My t3d is much more accurate in Distance Readings.


----------



## bastibike

Hi,
GSC 10 is compatible with Ambit, no worries. Select bike POD and you will be able to pair.
Suunto for some reason has defined any spd/cad sensor and lumped it as "bike pod"
I have 3 GSC 10s, just moved from a Forerunner 310 to an Ambit as I hated the vulnerability of the FR's glass
Now, the Suunto accepts my Garmin HRM, my Wahoo HRM and all 3 S/C sensors.
Don't give up unless you hv the absolutely gorgeous Duotrap in a Trek Frame...
Cheers


----------



## vanDaal

I just bought the Ambit2 S in combination with the Geonaute ANT+ heart rate monitor:
ANT+ coded digital belt GEONAUTE - Heart rate monitors Electronics - On sale...

From the pairing menu on the Ambit2 I try to make a connection to the HRM, but the watch is unable to find it. If I click Pairing - HR Belt from the menu, it tries to search for the belt and each times it returns "Check HR belt". I already tried a few things:
- Switching the battery on the HRM from - to +
- Moisten the contacts of the HRM before pairing
- Updated to latest firmware

Any ideas?


----------



## Skijeti

If you have any other ANT+ senzor (like footpod, bike pod) try with them, if they connect with the watch then HRM must be faulty.


----------



## vanDaal

I successfully connected a Garmin SDM4 (Ant+) footpod to the Ambit2.

It can be that the HRM is broken, although it's new. Strangely enough I first tried to connect to my older Garmin HRM1G (also Ant+), but that also failed. I thought it had died, so therefore bought the Geonaute. Bit of a coincidence that both hrm's are faulty?

-Update-
I also bought a Geonaute ANT+ Speed/Rate Sensor (http://www.decathlon.co.uk/ant-speed-rate-sensor-id_8181211.html). This gives the same connection problems as the HRM...


----------



## paul1928

In my experience the Ambit 2's ANT+ implementation is incredibly flakey when it comes to pairing. Just keep trying - it might take 30 times! Try resetting your Ambit (force firmware update) and your ANT+ pod (Replace battery? Reverse polarity? See instructions...).


----------



## vanDaal

Finally, after trying 40-50 times and switching the HRM battery a few times, I got lucky


----------



## SiRoB1

Just to say that B'Twin Speed/Cadence ANT+ seems to work fine according to this post https://www.watchuseek.com/f233/apr...-ambit2-s-ambit2-r-1018080-8.html#post7753710
Always saw every where that no one was able to pair it.
Anyway a thing to know, there is two release version one pre-2012 that only pair with BTwin counter and an other post-2012 that is an unblocked version which should give full ant+ compatibility.


----------

